# MySQL Datenbank auf USB-Stick ?



## MySQL-Anwender (21. April 2008)

Hallo !

Ist es möglich eine MySQL-Datenbank auf USB-Stick zu betreiben
und mit Tools wie http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ oder ähnlichem 
darauf zuzugreifen ? Wie ?

Ziel ist es die Datenbank auch mobil zur Verfügung zu haben
und auf jedem Rechner ansprechen zu können, der mysql installiert hat,
z.B. über XAMPP.

MfG
MySQL-Anwender


----------



## theunset (21. April 2008)

Das hier evtl. was für dich? http://www.server2go-web.de/


----------



## MySQL-Anwender (21. April 2008)

*Eine mögliche Lösung. Danke*

...............


----------



## theunset (21. April 2008)

Das heißt dann genau was?


----------



## MySQL-Anwender (21. April 2008)

Mir wurde eben mitgeteilt, dass XAMPP komplett auf USB-Stick installierbar sei.

Beide Vorschläge möchte ich morgen testen.


----------

